# KIDS FIRST SHARK



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hit galvez last week to play in the weed it was one nasty beach but i will take it over all that oil .
few pics


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Great pic! Bet he was pumped!


----------



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

yep he did not sleep for 3 days . lol


----------



## R Y A N (Jun 17, 2009)

Awwwww yeah! He'll be runnin baits in no time!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Ahhh you got to frame this one! Great pic!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

way to go little man


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats little big man on your first shark. Bet all his buddies are jealous.


----------



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

R Y A N said:


> Awwwww yeah! He'll be runnin baits in no time!


hey old fishin buddy .
he is 6 now i think about 9 he will be ready if are gulf is not dead from the oil .


----------



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

thank yall what up rodney .


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> Ahhh you got to frame this one! Great pic!


 x's 2


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Cannot wait till my daughter gets older for me to take her fishing


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats on the first!


----------



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks JC he is ready for the beach.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Man that tide is OUT! We have been having some huge tide swings.


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Bet he cant wait to get back to school now and share his tale....great job little man!!


----------



## saltyfart (Feb 3, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Man that tide is OUT! We have been having some huge tide swings.


 down at SLP . not the same as HI .


----------

